# I keep having naughty thoughts....!



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I've recently been looking longingly at Golf MK5 GTi's and am started to get seriously tempted by one.So was wondering wether anyone on here has either owned one or currently has one and what there opinions are?? Its pics like this that are sending me off course


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I fancied a MK5 GTi, but ironically, those photos put me off them. The last one looks like a railway cart with the wheels like that.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Charlie have a word mate - You have one of the rarest/nicest colour TT's available on some of the nicest wheels available with a great stance and sweet interior colour and you want to downgrade to a Golf - SLAP 

I think I have made my views quite clear 

Nic says get a scirocco  (this is not the view of the poster and I hold no responsibility for it  )

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I've never liked the Mk5. It just looks.... wrong. It doesnt "look" like a Golf.

The Mk6 greatly improved this and once again looks like a Golf, with just a few minor body mods.

Rocco's win hands down tho... :twisted:


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

No, go out and get one... I want your wheels :twisted:


----------



## raziel1963 (Jun 14, 2009)

Think this is called the Jude Law syndrome...you know you have something really beautiful but you can't stop looking at the nanny :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: the above sums it up nicely.

Charlie


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Charlie, my dad has one, I really like it. I think it's a very accomplished car, and have been tempted myself in the last few weeks in my quest to change. Pick them up really reasonably and they're a lot of car for the money. But I'm still swaying towards M3/Mk2 v6.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

mate

i am having the same but with the e46 m3 in estroil blue

:twisted:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice car but I'd take yours over it any day of the week.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I made the change and havent regretted it.

My TT felt a bit more special, the interior was lovely, it went fairly well and the sound was awseome (thanks to Milltek).

It was one of those cars that I never got tired of looking at.

However, i think the GTi is a better all round package for what *i *need it for. Better handling, more room and better MPG (i get over 40mpg on my motorway drive to work). And i hope *better reliability*

People comment that it just looks like any other Golf but then when I had the TT preople were saying it was a ***'s / hairdressers car. Cant please everyone, only yourself.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

raziel1963 said:


> Think this is called the Jude Law syndrome...you know you have something really beautiful but you can't stop looking at the nanny :roll:


I was thinking more like Ashley Cole syndrome :lol:

You know what I think about certain MK5's mate :wink: That bottom white one looks 8) too


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I had an Edition 30 GTI, which was a fantastic car...more power and torque, which wasn't hard to put down

White is the only colour to have for a Mk5 GTI, IMHO


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Golfstrike said:


> Charlie have a word mate - You have one of the rarest/nicest colour TT's available on some of the nicest wheels available with a great stance and sweet interior colour and you want to downgrade to a Golf - SLAP
> 
> I think I have made my views quite clear
> 
> ...


Yeah i know,i know!! But you cant keep a car for ever and with prices picking up a bit it might be a good time tomove it on??I've always liked the MK5 and when it came out a lot of magazines/top gear had it as there car of the year. Ideally a scirroco would be the one but funds would'nt stretch to that!!I'm not 100% what i'm gonna do at the mo but you know how it is when you get the 'i wants!' :lol:


----------



## GTiiWanna-be (Jan 28, 2010)

> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > I've recently been looking longingly at Golf MK5 GTi's and am started to get seriously tempted by one.So was wondering wether anyone on here has either owned one or currently has one and what there opinions are?? Its pics like this that are sending me off course


audi TT's are pretty sweet, but i agree totally, words of ron burgundy "im very aroused" after seeing that candy white golf up top..!!   Just simple and looks really great, just wonderin if anyone knows what kinda alloys on that mk5 pic, this picture above...?? there mint!

 

GTi Get Her Lit!!!!!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would be tempted by a mk5 GTI but you have a beautiful TT best colour combo, stance and wheels.


----------

